# Flat bar profile



## Max Power (9 Dec 2013)

Is flat bar available that is tapered from one side to the other. Looking for something about 3/4 wide


----------



## MMUK (9 Dec 2013)

You mean a wedge shape? I think you'll be looking for trapezoidal bar if so


----------



## Max Power (9 Dec 2013)

Thanks MM , I cant find anything under that description though.

This is the sort of thing Im after, but heavier


----------



## spinks (9 Dec 2013)

I would imagine that is something that would have to be milled, never seen anything like that from the general steel suppliers. There may be something available from a specialist steel stockholder but nothing from the generic suppliers.


----------



## heimlaga (17 Dec 2013)

If the lenght you need is not too long and if it does not have to be too accurate in it's dimensions it could be forged in a power hammer I think......


----------



## Richard T (18 Dec 2013)

What do you need it for MP?


----------

